# flags que usam com o emerge para updates ao sistema?

## Straydog

Oi gente.

Já tive a dar aqui uma olhadela pelos fóruns para saber quais as flags correctas para fazer update aos pacotes mas pelo que me apercebi há algumas que são consideradas perigosas (corrijam-me se estou errado), li também a man page do emerge, mas não cheguei a nenhuma conclusão certa.

Que flags usam, ou que processo normalmente fazem para fazer update aos vossos pacotes instalados? Estava habituado a usar o slapt-get em slackware para estar sempre equivalente ao current, penso que o processo deva ser basicamente o mesmo com ligeiras alterações. Ou seja, rsync para obter a lista dos distfiles mais recentes e <um comando qualquer> para fazer os referidos updates.

De referir que de momento estou a usar ~x86, não sei se faz diferença.

Obrigado.

----------

## Mythos

AMD64:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

Pentium3 500 mhz:

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

Isto é o que eu uso nos meus pc's cá de casa.

----------

## Straydog

Hm, talvez eu não me tenha explicado bem.

A pergunta era relacionada com as flags, ou argumentos que passam ao emerge quando querem fazer update ao sistema. Como por exemplo

```

emerge -u world

```

e por aí adiante  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mythos

com as use flags ...

vou metendo no packages.use à minha maneira

----------

## Straydog

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap3

É a isto que me estou a referir.

Particularmente à parte "Updating your System".

Questões tais como se o argumento --deep é recomendado ou se podemos passar sem ele, já que aumentará grandemente o tempo levado para o update, etc...

Basicamente, quais os argumentos que passas ao emerge quando queres fazer update ao sistema, como por exemplo

```

emerge --update world

```

```

emerge --update --deep world

```

```

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

```

e por aí adiante.

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu recomendo "emerge -uDpv world" pra visulizar as mudanças e "emerge -uD world" para realiza-las.

Note que -u é --update, -D é --deep, -p é --pretend e -v é --verbose.

--newuse você só vai usar quando mudar uma USE flag no make.conf. Basta rodar com "emerge --newuse world".

----------

## Straydog

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Eu recomendo "emerge -uDpv world" pra visulizar as mudanças e "emerge -uD world" para realiza-las.
> 
> Note que -u é --update, -D é --deep, -p é --pretend e -v é --verbose.
> 
> --newuse você só vai usar quando mudar uma USE flag no make.conf. Basta rodar com "emerge --newuse world".

 

Isso mesmo! Obrigado  :Very Happy:  Estava meio confuso mas o teu post foi esclarecedor!

----------

## Mythos

isso não são flags lol...

eu faço emerge -uDav world, pre visualiza e pergunta se queres fazer o download ou não

----------

## Straydog

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> isso não são flags lol...

 

Peço desculpa então  :Very Happy:  São argumentos que se passam ao emerge? Não estou muito habituado a este palavreado  :Very Happy: 

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> eu faço emerge -uDav world, pre visualiza e pergunta se queres fazer o download ou não

 

Bastante útil, obrigado   :Very Happy: 

Cheers!

----------

## To

Eu vou sempre com um emerge -uDp world e depois emerge -uD world, de qq forma o mythos com o uDav faz a mesma coisa mas é tipo 2 em 1 :Smile: 

Tó

----------

## GothicKnight

2 Consolas...

1 a com 

```
emerge - fuDav world
```

 e a outra com 

```
emerge -uDav world
```

Assim o download não para para que os pacotes sejam compilados

----------

## codemaker

 *Straydog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peço desculpa então  São argumentos que se passam ao emerge? Não estou muito habituado a este palavreado 
> 
> 

 

Também são flags mas num contexto um pouco diferente.   :Rolling Eyes: 

São flags para controlo do funcionamento da ferramenta emerge directamente na linha de comandos. Existem outras que são passadas como uma espécie de variáveis de ambiente (mas não são!). Essas encontram-se principalmente no /etc/make.conf. 

As CHOST e CFLAGS são flags passadas ao gcc e não ao emerge.

----------

## fernandotcl

@ Straydog: argumentos ou opções. De flags já temos as CFLAGS e as USE flags pra nos confundir.  :Wink: 

 *GothicKnight wrote:*   

> 2 Consolas...
> 
> 1 a com 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Essa é uma coisa que o Portage podia fazer automaticamente. Eu só faço isso quando não estou fazendo nada, porque isso é relativamente perigoso, tem que ficar de olho. Se a compilação vai mais rápido que o download, o que está compilando vai tentar baixar o arquivo, e vai acabar corrompendo-o. E o pior que você só vai perceber quando o acabar o download o MD5 falhar...

Ok, o -a ajuda a controlar, mas ainda sim seria bem melhor se fosse automático. É relativamente seguro se você tiver pacotes grandes pra compilar já baixados, assim a compilação fica mais lenta que o download.

----------

## GothicKnight

 *Quote:*   

>  Eu só faço isso quando não estou fazendo nada, porque isso é relativamente perigoso, tem que ficar de olho. Se a compilação vai mais rápido que o download, o que está compilando vai tentar baixar o arquivo, e vai acabar corrompendo-o. E o pior que você só vai perceber quando o acabar o download o MD5 falhar... 

 

  Se existir um emerge a fazer o download esse ficheiro fica locked e não é acessivel, assim sendo o outro emerge fica a espera que o ficheiro fique disponivel mas não faz o download

----------

## RoadRunner

Exacto, essa é uma das novas funcionalidades das últimas versões do portage. Muito útil quando temos várias máquinas a usar uma directoria partilhada de distfiles.

----------

## codemaker

Pois... só se for mesmo uma característica recente porque lembro-me bem de me ter acontecido várias vezes ter dois downloads para o mesmo ficheiro.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *GothicKnight wrote:*   

> Se existir um emerge a fazer o download esse ficheiro fica locked e não é acessivel, assim sendo o outro emerge fica a espera que o ficheiro fique disponivel mas não faz o download

 

Wow, eu devia ler os changelogs do Portage, eu esperava por alguma coisa assim há um certo tempo. Boa dica.  :Wink: 

----------

